# Highland Cross



## Rob30 (Nov 2, 2004)

The results are in from our highland cross calves. I am very satisfied with the results. 
We have some black angus x highlands. The cows had no problem delivering the calves. The calves right off the bat were a little big bigger. By fall we could see much bigger difference. Now we our x bulls are the same size as our two year old highland heifers. The x heifers are only slightly smaller. No horns is nice too. The hair is a little longer. The calves actually look like black Galloway calves. The big difference is the x breds are continuing to grow right through winter. The highlands were still fairly small when winter set in. The cold would pretty much stop their growth. The cross breds are bigger and still have the hair for warmth. The bigger size means they can eat more hay, which I think is the major difference. 
I am looking for ward to the x breds giving us calves next year. They should mature younger than the pure highlands too, which I have found take much longer to produce their first calf then other breeds. 
We used a Galloway x Piedmontese bull this year. Very well muscled and better tempered that an angus. Can't wait to see the calves. The first are due in the next few weeks. Next year we go back to the black angus. Only because a local breeder has a nice registered bull he wants to sell, for a real good price. Otherwise I would be trying a Hereford or shorthorn.


----------



## Farmer Jayne (Oct 21, 2013)

Any chance of pictures?


----------



## Rob30 (Nov 2, 2004)

I will try to get some pictures. Today it is only -24 c (-11.2F) but the winds is gusting at about 54km/h (33.5 mph). It is not a nice day for taking pictures. Not the coldest day we have had, but too cold for me. The cows are all lying in the spruce trees right now at the back of the property.


----------



## opportunity (Mar 31, 2012)

Did none of your crosses have horns? I seem to get them almost all the time. We have done lots of crosses with highlands and have horns though not always as large. The red Angus/highland had horns, black Angus/highland had horns, the lowline/highland had horns but the are still small and blunt after 4 years, the jersey/highland had huge horns (hers were bigger then the highlands). The only one that didn't was from a red Angus/highland mom and a black Angus dad.
I have been trying to figure out how to not have horns (other then dehorning) as my husband hates the horns and I like he highlands.


----------



## Rob30 (Nov 2, 2004)

Sorry 
Still no pictures. The weather here has not improved yet. Hopefully it will warm up soon. We will be calving in the next few weeks. 
We have no horns on any of our cattle. If you are using purebred angus to cross with you should not have any horns on your calves. If your angus have Hereford in them, even back a few generations you could get horns. Angus are strongly polled, Galloway supposed to be even more strongly polled. Our angus bull came from a registered purebred breeder. We used a Galloway x piedmontese this year. So there is a chance with the piedmontese that we will have horns.


----------



## GaryS61 (Feb 26, 2013)

Go with a straight Galloway bull (any color), I prefer white or dun and all the calves will be growers and come polled winter does not slow them down at all. They will eat forage other cattle will shun.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Crossing away from Highlands and you see improvements each time. What does that say to you about Highlands? Sounds like the further you get from highlands the better you are. What do you think?


----------



## solsikkefarms (Jun 1, 2013)

haypoint said:


> Crossing away from Highlands and you see improvements each time. What does that say to you about Highlands? Sounds like the further you get from highlands the better you are. What do you think?


Depends what you are counting as an improvement. Growth rate? Of course, but in the world of homesteading growth rate and mass is not the end all that it is in commercial farming.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

solsikkefarms said:


> Depends what you are counting as an improvement. Growth rate? Of course, but in the world of homesteading growth rate and mass is not the end all that it is in commercial farming.


The OP was satisfied by the improvement in growth rate and was eager for continued improvement in the following generation.:bouncy: 
You, apparently, do not see growth rate as a factor?:smack
Often my goal is for my livestock to grow fast on minimal feed and get in me belly as soon as possible. Do you equate commercial farming to those that grow with an eye on both cost and quality, while creating an income stream?:goodjob:
In your opinion, what is the advantage to raise cattle that take 4 years to mature and eat twice the feed per pound as other breeds?:grumble:


----------



## Gravytrain (Mar 2, 2013)

haypoint said:


> In your opinion, what is the advantage to raise cattle that take 4 years to mature and eat twice the feed per pound as other breeds?:grumble:


Hmmm. I dunno...maybe people just like them? Why do people choose Great Danes when it costs them twice as much feed for the same amount of bark? Preference I guess. Either way, it's no skin off my behind. I don't care to own a Great Dane, but I'm not going to obsess when others choose to do so. I don't have to buy their Alpo.


----------



## nosqrls (Jun 9, 2012)

Mine don't eat twice the feed they eat less. Neighbor has Just as many or less Angus than me. He went through twice as much hay as me and has to find hay to feed his. And he has more pasture than me. So how can they eat twice as much. Somebody on here talks like a typical angus association owner they are the be all of cattle. And a great dane is a fine dog for security.


----------



## Rob30 (Nov 2, 2004)

Mr Haypoint

I believe this is not the first time we are not really on the same page when it comes to what is the best method of farming. I think we are going to have to agree to disagree on many of our farming philosophies. 
We are an organically operating farm. I know you are not. Our perspective is that we need to raise the best tasting, highest quality foods with the least amount of off farm inputs. We cater to the health conscious meat eater. As well we raise our livestock in a way that caters to the way they have evolved for thousands of years, not in a way that pushes them to the limits of production. High production has consequences as well. 
That being said we have chosen breeds that suit our needs. Being a go big or go home farmer like you seem to be I am sure the only breeds you are concerned with are the continental breeds that do well on feedlot systems. Pump them full of grain and finish them at huge weights in the shortest amount of time. We are looking for a breed or composite that grows steadily and requires as little input as possible. We do not feed grain for one thing. Our angus finish at about 1100lbs live in about 20-22 months, off grass. The highlands will not finish that heavy, but the cows require about 2/3 the hay to keep over winter, and probably about 1/3 the hay of a continental breed. Our goal is to compile a herd of cattle that are about 1/3 highland. The other 2/3 will be other British breeds. There are already a few breeds out there with this type of breeding, but they are rare in Ontario. It is true Highlands are slow maturing. But they have many good qualities that suit our production methods. With the addition of faster maturing angus, and shorthorn if I can find a good bull I believe we will achieve our goal. As far as being profitable we sold 30 steers last year for $5.85/lb cut and wrapped. If you do the math, that was pretty decent profit. Especially if you consider our input costs were significantly lower that a feed lot finisher. We fed hay all winter with minerals, rotating pastures all summer. Purebred highlands were sold to others for breeding stock at about 5-6 months for $550 per head. While beef prices are up right now and most cattle farmers are making a bit of money, we were making the same profit when beef prices were low.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Rob30 said:


> Mr Haypoint
> 
> I believe this is not the first time we are not really on the same page when it comes to what is the best method of farming. I think we are going to have to agree to disagree on many of our farming philosophies.
> We are an organically operating farm. I know you are not. Our perspective is that we need to raise the best tasting, highest quality foods with the least amount of off farm inputs. We cater to the health conscious meat eater. As well we raise our livestock in a way that caters to the way they have evolved for thousands of years, not in a way that pushes them to the limits of production. High production has consequences as well.
> That being said we have chosen breeds that suit our needs. Being a go big or go home farmer like you seem to be I am sure the only breeds you are concerned with are the continental breeds that do well on feedlot systems. Pump them full of grain and finish them at huge weights in the shortest amount of time. We are looking for a breed or composite that grows steadily and requires as little input as possible. We do not feed grain for one thing. Our angus finish at about 1100lbs live in about 20-22 months, off grass. The highlands will not finish that heavy, but the cows require about 2/3 the hay to keep over winter, and probably about 1/3 the hay of a continental breed. Our goal is to compile a herd of cattle that are about 1/3 highland. The other 2/3 will be other British breeds. There are already a few breeds out there with this type of breeding, but they are rare in Ontario. It is true Highlands are slow maturing. But they have many good qualities that suit our production methods. With the addition of faster maturing angus, and shorthorn if I can find a good bull I believe we will achieve our goal. As far as being profitable we sold 30 steers last year for $5.85/lb cut and wrapped. If you do the math, that was pretty decent profit. Especially if you consider our input costs were significantly lower that a feed lot finisher. We fed hay all winter with minerals, rotating pastures all summer. Purebred highlands were sold to others for breeding stock at about 5-6 months for $550 per head. While beef prices are up right now and most cattle farmers are making a bit of money, we were making the same profit when beef prices were low.


 
Mr. Rob40,

As with most projects, salesmanship is key. You have Highlands but are breeding away from them with Angus. You and I agree that is a wise choice. You have noted you are satisfied with the resulting faster growth and larger cattle. I would be, too. I don't see the advantage of adding shorthorn, but we both agree that it is better than going back to a Highland for the crosses you seek.
My crops are hay and grain (spelt and oats) I don't need to spray the crops with any chemicals and none are GMO. So, not so different from you.
We really can't discuss feed conversion. Weather, quality of hay, pasture, season, rainfall, and a bunch of other variables. Would be nice if you had 50 of your crosses and 50 Hereford or Angus and a way to weigh daily intake. 
Around here, after the flash in the pan, 20 years ago, Highlands have fallen out of favor. Novelty, but generally get sold at auction for far less than Angus, but right in there with aged dairy cows. This isn't a feedlot area and corn doesn't grow well here. But I've been to a few and I understand the concept.
Kroger sold grass finished beef for awhile. They use their discount card to track sales. They sold a lot, for a while, but sales dropped off and they discovered that no one bought grass fed beef twice. For me that says a lot.
I'm glad you figured out a way to bring top dollar for your beef. I hope it continues. Again, your skill as a salesman is the key. 
It was salesmanship that got thee Highland breed going over here, people believed that they could withstand the elements, survive on willow brush and swamp grass and still grow and drop a healthy calf. Feel free to promote that when you get to selling your Highlands.
Canadians are always flocking to the US for cheaper Turkey, Chicken and Milk. Is beef quite a bit higher there, too?


----------



## solsikkefarms (Jun 1, 2013)

haypoint said:


> The OP was satisfied by the improvement in growth rate and was eager for continued improvement in the following generation.:bouncy:


Yes, the OP was very happy about the results using a Highand mix breed.



haypoint said:


> You, apparently, do not see growth rate as a factor?:smack


On the contrary I see it exactly as A single Factor. I am assuming that the OP also wants to utilize some of the Highland characteristics and thus would contribute to other factors.



haypoint said:


> Often my goal is for my livestock to grow fast on minimal feed and get in me belly as soon as possible. Do you equate commercial farming to those that grow with an eye on both cost and quality, while creating an income stream?:goodjob:


I equate commercial farming to sacrifice some of the quality with an eye on cost. I also see the need for commercial production, but that does not mean there is not a place for breeds that do not meet that agenda.



haypoint said:


> In your opinion, what is the advantage to raise cattle that take 4 years to mature and eat twice the feed per pound as other breeds?:grumble:


I'm not sure, when i find this mythical breed I will have to evaluate it and see what it offers.

(P.S. I'm sorry for my lack of emoticons)


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh good grief, why do people have to get their panties in a wad because somebody likes a different breed of cattle??? We raise a fairly obscure breed that I happen to think are better than most of yours, too, but I'm not mad at anyone about it and I can still see the merits of different breeds in different situations. 

Cabin fever grumpiness setting in?


----------



## Rob30 (Nov 2, 2004)

I think some people have missed the point here. I am not promoting the highland breed. But they have some characteristics that are nice. First of all they are very hardy. We have scrubby, bushy pastures with mostly wild grasses. Our angus and Hereford do ok on it, we have had limo and charollais , that looked terrible, since we only have good grass for about 2 months per year. Not enough time for the large framed cows to put on weight. Last week I helped a friend load some angus and ship them. The weather was so cold his cows were lined up against a barn wall, all hunched up. My highlands looked as comfortable as ever, standing in the middle of the field chewing on a bale of hay. My angus and other cattle were hiding in the spruce trees. The big problem is pure highlands are very small at birth and grow very slowly. I have an eight month cross bred heifer and a two year old pure highland that are the same size. The cross breeds are pretty close to our pure angus in growth so far. But they have the advantage of cold hardiness, and I can fed at least two of their mothers for the price of one angus or Hereford cow. So basically I can get nearly two calves for the price of one.
As far as the grass fed beef not being popular. If they are producing it right and marketing it to the right people there is no reason why anyone would stop producing it. We sell most of our meat through monthly meat boxes and through local farmers markets. I would guess 80%+ of our sales are repeat customers. Some have been buying for years now. By using the right breeds we manage to keep our meat tender and lean. One of the reasons why we would be using shorthorns is to increase growth even further, they rank almost equal to angus as far as quality. Shorthorns tend to milk more than angus. So as far as replacements are concerned this would create a cross bred heifer that would produce more milk, therefore faster growing calves. 
From the reading I have done, and the production we have had so far, a 1/3 highland with 2/3 other British breeds is going to be perfect for our production method, and our customers. Our goal is to produce high quality grass fed beef. Small to medium frame cattle are needed for this. 
Speaking of which our first two calves from our Galloway X Piedmontese arrives yesterday. We will have to see how they do. They should grow faster than highlands, but maybe slower than angus. These guys were born from our commercial cattle.


----------



## opportunity (Mar 31, 2012)

Rob30 said:


> Sorry
> Still no pictures. The weather here has not improved yet. Hopefully it will warm up soon. We will be calving in the next few weeks.
> We have no horns on any of our cattle. If you are using purebred angus to cross with you should not have any horns on your calves. If your angus have Hereford in them, even back a few generations you could get horns. Angus are strongly polled, Galloway supposed to be even more strongly polled. Our angus bull came from a registered purebred breeder. We used a Galloway x piedmontese this year. So there is a chance with the piedmontese that we will have horns.


I think I might have to look into the bulls we have used they were registered Angus so they sound not have had horned offspring? Either my bull was not as advertised or one of the sneaky neighbor bulls got into my cows. (I do know last year this happened so it could have in years before and I just didn't see it)


----------

